# Question about Snails in 10 Gallon....



## *Brooke* (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I have a ten gallon tank with a school of 6 zebra danios.

I would like to purchase a snail or two for the tank. Should I only get one, or would my tank be able to hold two? I work at a preschool & the children love the snails in our tank downstairs. I was thinking if I got two it would be a bit more interesting for the kids...but I'm wondering if two snails would produce too much waste for such a small tank....

Thoughts???


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

the snails probably would hold up fine, but they might reproduce so you might want to pay attention and maybe u could have a little baby snail in your tank. They reproduce alot from what ive read.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you can't get them, the danios will try to eat the snails antenna


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Snails would be tricky. The waste issue is easily fixed with extra water changes. The danio's nipping is a bigger problem, though.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Danios would most certainly harm the snails, so no.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Apple snails are indeed wonderful creatures. My daughter, 2.5 years old, loves ours. You could give away your danios and get some white cloud mountain minnows to take their place. They are fine with snails. They do occasionally bump into the antennae, but they won't go out of their way to harass the snails. WCMM are also fine in unheated tanks (which I guess yours is), and if you get the "long finned" ones, they look really nice:









A few weeks ago I gave away all my danios, so I could have more WCMM. In my opinion, they are prettier than danios. I also think that they act more like schooling fish than the danios. The danios would chase each other around, but they never really simply hung out together. The WCMM, however, hang together in a pretty bunch most of the time.

In a 10 gallon tank you could easily have 6 WCMM and 2 snails. But add the snails one at a time to let your bacteria grow to cope with the waste they produce. Also, babies aren't guaranteed. While most snails are hermaphodites (meaning, any two snails are capable of mating) apple snails come in sexes. You have a 50% chance of getting two of the same sex. Even if you end up with ones of different sex, the populations are easily controlled: the eggs are laid above the water line, and you just remove them before they hatch. Don't be tempted to leave a clutch to see how it goes, as the babies will destroy your water quality, as well as probably causing a pH crash because they are removing all the calcium from the water for thier shells....


----------

